# Adria Twin / Trigano Tribute



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Have sold our Burstner 747 to another MHF member (because the kids wanted a 'proper' holiday) I've decided that a van would be much more useful and versatile than my car so I'll sell that and use the van instead.

The two vans that I really like in 2007 Fiat Ducato guise are the Adria Twin and Trigano Tribute 650 and I'd really like to know what fellow members think - particularly those who have had the opportunity to see them both.

I'm tending towards the Tribute, but the Twin does have 4 seatbelts which will be useful on occasion.

I know that MHF has outspoken owners of both so all opinions gratefully received!


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi,

Horses for courses I think. We hired a Tribute last Easter to tour Scotland which gave us the bug and then we bought an Adria Twin last June (1 year old).

We thought the Tribute was excellent, and still do but as this was our first experience of motorhoming we didn't have anything to compare it to. We prefer the fixed bed of the Adria Twin which gives a permanent dining space at the front of the van (and huge storage space under the bed at the back), but this compromises the available space and it can seem a little cramped compared to the Tribute. It's OK for the two of us though and now I don't think I'd go back to a van without a fixed bed. The most annoying thing we found with the tribute was getting the table out every time we wanted to eat, and when it was up it wasn't easy to get around it. Small niggle, but enough for us to note.

Other than that no complaints about the base van itself, the Fiat seems very capable and comfortable to drive so either van shouldn't be a problem.

Griff


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Hi Griff

Many thanks for your thoughts.

What about bed length? I'm 6'3" and the Twin only has a transverse bed so that could be a problem I guess.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

That's interesting Robin - can I take it you have no problems standing upright in Tribute or Twin :?: The specs don't seem to mension headroom and I'm just over 6ft. 

Paul


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

baldlygo said:


> That's interesting Robin - can I take it you have no problems standing upright in Tribute or Twin :?: The specs don't seem to mension headroom and I'm just over 6ft.
> 
> Paul


I haven't been in either yet. Being able to stand would be nice but I think my horizontal comfort is probably more important!


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I agree the first van only had a 6ft 1in bed and i am only 5ft 11in but could never get comfy unless i slept caty conered so try the bed first with pillows! terry


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

If you should choose the Tribute don't hold your breath :roll: 
I have had the smaller 550 on order now for 4 months, and still no definite promise, other than April, maybe.
Getting very impatient now and going to look at a second hand La Strada Regent L this week.
Paul


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmm. I think if you're over 6ft you'll be in trouble with a transverse bed. The outside dimension of the Ducato is only 6' 1" I think, so it's a good couple of inches shorter than that :-(


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I must know the Tribute details back to front now having read and reread over the weekend - it's definately my favourite. I think sleeping transversly is a no no, but hopefully lengthways should be ok.

I've found a dealer with a 650 due at the end of April which I'd like to secure with a deposit but other than lose the deposit not be committed to buy if I don't like it in the flesh.

Has anyone had any experience of this and how small a deposit did you get away with?


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Reference delivery I telephoned Trigano today and was told that my 550, on order since 6th December, would be another 4 to 6 weeks, putting it at the end of April.
He did say that they were starting to come into the country now, but that lots of mods were needed for the UK market :?: before delivery.
I also wonder how I stand on this with regards my deposit. I feel sure that if I choose another vehicle from the same dealer there will be no problem as they would dearly love to have a Tribute demonstrator. Problem is they have nothing new in stock of the Panel Van conversion type, which I favour.
Incidentally my deposit was £1000, which I believe is standard.
Paul


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

oldenstar said:


> He did say that they were starting to come into the country now, but that lots of mods were needed for the UK market :?: before delivery.


That's odd. I've read elsewhere (I think on MHF) that The TT is built for the UK market and no other. I wonder what mods they could mean? I'll call the importer tomorrow.


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*TRIGANO DEPOSIT*

HI ya all, Ito ordererd a Tibute 650 before christmas from Brownhills at Newark .I paid a £500 deposit with the provision that if we did'nt like the van for any reason that we could have our deposit back in full!Also they offered me agood price for my trade in.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi RFT,

You should fit in the Adria in a couple of years as we all shrink when getting older !!  

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

1946 said:


> Hi RFT,
> 
> You should fit in the Adria in a couple of years as we all shrink when getting older !!
> 
> ...


... but your ear lobes keep growing!


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

I think seat belts are a must for the kids
Mike


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Those earlobes you can bluetack on your head and the nosehair you can trim !!! :silly: 

Maddie


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Further info on this subject. (I refer to the Tribute, not earlobes or nosehair, against which nothing I have, having full sets of both).
My dealer now informs me that the flu?? is awaiting UK approval, and that Trigano can't be sure when this will be. Apparently the vans are in the UK but can't be released without this approval.
Possibly UK regs differ from those on the continong, but it all seems very strange to me.
The saying 'Good things come to those who wait' better be true in this case!
Incidentally the dealer offered me an 05 reg Tribute with 3000 miles, awning, drive-away awning, aerial and freesat box, top box, roof rack and ladder for 24K if I didn't want to wait.
But it's white and not so flashy :roll: 
Decisions, decisions-help me folks
Paul


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

Alternatively if you don't want to wait or be boring

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TRIGANO-TRIBU...ryZ14256QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I made a silly offer which was declined but I'm pleased really because I think the X2/50 Ducato body is much better looking!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I posted this one above on the site some 2 weeks ago it is relisted again with a £500 drop in the reserve. I agree the new one looks nicer on the exterior but the interior is not a patch on the 2006 model at £4000 more. I think the ebay van would be a nice bargain with the extras at £24000 but only a personal view.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

oldenstar said:


> My dealer now informs me that the flu?? is awaiting UK approval, and that Trigano can't be sure when this will be. Apparently the vans are in the UK but can't be released without this approval.
> <snip>
> Decisions, decisions-help me folks
> Paul


flu?? I don't know what that is .... was it the NCC ( National Caravan Council)? The NCC do 'approve' caravan and motorhomes but as far as I know it isn't compulsory; in fact I am sure it isn't and I would be very surprised if the Tributes were being held up for that: it must be costing Trigano a fortune if they have 'vans to sell, with buyers waiting, that are standing in a yard somewhere.

If I was in your position Paul, I'd be very tempted to have a look at the 2006 Tribute that rft pointed to on ebay.

Hoping you get summat soon .

Harvey


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

This was a thread i posted in February I was told this by my dealer in early January.
Don't quite remember the full differences but one had a metal plate along the floor of the cab where it divides from the living area also the 650s had different seat belt retainers.I am told by my Dealer that France and Germany are getting the new vans first something about as you mention the increase in price which i was told was VAT in Italy but the mentioned country dealers are being supplied at the old rate and so are getting them first. (same old story as we do live in a third world country)


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for the input folks. The ebay van looks very good indeed and is very tempting. It also matches the 2007 vans for 'sex appeal'.
I also note your comments Grumpyman about the van's interior, and personally tend to agree. However SWMBO is rarely willing to be without input, so I think that we will end up awaiting the 2007 version. I think the new cab, chassis and engine are vast improvements,
(cab definitely, chassis and engine according to blurb and reviews) and we will have to actually live in the van to see if correct decision has been made.
Plus I really want to use a local dealer if poss for all the obvious reasons, especially as ours is also a Fiat main dealer.
So rft and I will wait on.
Incidentally Grumpyman is yours out of the hospital yet? I gather it turned out to be the hospital rather than the graveyard.
Paul


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

PM posted hope you manage to find a new one.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

I've found a very helpful dealer who will take a £250 fully refundable deposit if I don't like the 650 when it arrives sometime between end of April and mid May.

I understand that Autotrail are spending 8 - 10 hours per vehicle on the first batch to make sure that they have been built to the promised standard, are compliant and are specced as promised. It's a very thorough PDI to avoid warranty issues apparently.

They've also emailed me some decent pics. They are much the same as the ones you've probably seen already but larger means much clearer. They still show the preproduction model which omits the standard fit ladder and roof cross bars but would make nice desktop wallpaper if anyone is interested.

Pls email me rather than pm and I'll forward immediately:

rft(at)primoplc.com

Replace (at) with @


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*trigano V adria*

Trigano is cheaper, and my impression at GMex was that the fixtures fittings and trim were better on the Trigano.
The Adrias were for sale, whereas the Trigano was a prototype.
The Trigano throws in a few toys too.

The Tribute suits us because of the layout.
Our present van has a dinette, and we find this a little uncomfortable for lounging.
We are not really able to climb up to the rear bed of the Adria, but the space underneath would be useful.
The Van M (Renault) was a consideration, but the new Ducato is allegedly bigger.
We ordered the 650 from Danum, and would like to get a Trigano club/forum or whatever going.

Happy Trigging.


----------



## rft (May 4, 2006)

*Re: trigano V adria*



Otto-de-froste said:


> Trigano is cheaper, and my impression at GMex was that the fixtures fittings and trim were better on the Trigano.
> The Adrias were for sale, whereas the Trigano was a prototype.
> The Trigano throws in a few toys too.
> 
> ...


Coming from a large fixed bed in our 747 I was also partially seduced by the fixed bed in the Twin. Your comment about not being able to 'lounge' in the Twin struck a chord and I think it was probably the factor that persuaded me that the Tribute was the one to go for.

I agree that a Trigano Tribute heading within MHF would be a good idea.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> I agree that a Trigano Tribute heading within MHF would be a good idea.


Hear hear. I more or less suggested this in an earlier post. It is after all
supposedly the biggest selling PVC in the UK, and looks good to maintain that judging by the numbers waiting for their new 2007 models.
So why not its own Forum slot?
Paul


----------

